# Scrollbalken bei Dreamweaver einfärben



## J-Me (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
also ich hab mal eine Frage wegen der Scrollbalken.
Ich benutze Dreamweaver und will meine Scrollbalken schwarz einfärben, die Pfeile darin in rot, nur funktioniert alles nich was ich hier schon gelesen hab.
Vielleicht kann man mir ja helfen, was man genau bei Dreamweaver 2004 benutzen muss?

MfG


----------



## SilentWarrior (8. Juli 2004)

Mach die Quelltextansicht auf und füge zwischen <head> und </head> folgenden Code ein:
	
	
	



```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
scrollbar-base-color:#000000;
scrollbar-3dlight-color:#000000;
scrollbar-arrow-color:#ff0000;
scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#000000;
scrollbar-face-color:#000000;
scrollbar-highlight-color:#000000;
scrollbar-shadow-color:#000000;
scrollbar-track-color:#000000;
}
//-->
</style>
```


----------



## J-Me (8. Juli 2004)

das hab ich ja schon einmal versucht...funktioniert irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Coranor (8. Juli 2004)

Was funktioniert denn nicht?

Das ganze funktioniert nur im IE, alle anderen Browser mögen das nicht und auch in Dreamweaver selber wird es nicht angezeigt.

Falls es das nicht ist, zeig uns mal Deinen ganzen Code oder ein Beispiel im Netz.


----------



## Cage_TwoK (8. Juli 2004)

Ich kenn das aber auch, dass das bei mir nicht geht, wenn du eine neue Seite aufmachst und das in den Quellcode einfügst, dann funktioniert das.
Aber warscheinlich hab ich irgendein Mist drin, womit es nicht klappt.
Mit einer extra css-Datei (stylesheet) hab ich das auch schon gemacht, aber das funktioniert eben sowenig... 

Hat vielleicht einer eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte 
THX


----------



## digiTAL (8. Juli 2004)

woran liegt das problem, das solllte funktionieren:

<html><head>
<style>
body {
FONT-SIZE:10pt; COLOR:#333333; FONT-FAMILY:Verdana; MARGIN: 10px;
scrollbar-base-color:#D1D1D1;
scrollbar-3dlight-color:#D1D1D1;
scrollbar-arrow-color:#999999;
scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#D1D1D1;
scrollbar-face-color:#F1F1F1;
scrollbar-highlight-color:#999999;
scrollbar-shadow-color:#999999;
scrollbar-track-color:#D1D1D1;}
</style>
</head><body>
<p>er steht was</p>
</body></html>

oder wenn man denn css code in einer textdatei(.txt in css umwandeln) haben will z.b.
zwischen 
<head>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="test.css" >
</head>
einfügen.

in der textdate steht dann das:

body {
FONT-SIZE:10pt; COLOR:#333333; FONT-FAMILY:Verdana; MARGIN: 10px;
scrollbar-base-color:#D1D1D1;
scrollbar-3dlight-color:#D1D1D1;
scrollbar-arrow-color:#999999;
scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#D1D1D1;
scrollbar-face-color:#F1F1F1;
scrollbar-highlight-color:#999999;
scrollbar-shadow-color:#999999;
scrollbar-track-color:#D1D1D1;}


----------



## J-Me (8. Juli 2004)

ja das weiß ich das es nur im ie funktioniert und das benutz ich ja auch... ich füg den code ein, doch im ie zeigt er nichts an..

so siehts bei mir aus..irgendwas falsch?

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
	background-color: #000000;
}
-->
</style></head>

<body>
<p><img src="../Bilder/Bilder/Amy%20Lee%205.jpg" width="112" height="98"></p>
<p><img src="../Bilder/Tribals/welcome.jpg" width="127" height="36"></p>
<p><img src="../Bilder/Tribals/about%20me.jpg" width="127" height="36"></p>
<p><img src="../Bilder/Tribals/friends.jpg" width="127" height="36"></p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
</body>
</html>
<head>
<style type="text/css"> 
<!-- 
body { 
scrollbar-base-color:#000000; 
scrollbar-3dlight-color:#000000; 
scrollbar-arrow-color:#ff0000; 
scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#000000; 
scrollbar-face-color:#000000; 
scrollbar-highlight-color:#000000; 
scrollbar-shadow-color:#000000; 
scrollbar-track-color:#000000; 
} 
//--> 
</style>
</head>

ich kenn mich auch nich so mit den html codes aus...also wärs lieb wenn man mir alles ein wenig einfach erklärt


----------



## digiTAL (8. Juli 2004)

nee J-Me das geht nicht, die css codes musst du immer oben im 
<head> 
(css code)
</head>
eingeben.


----------



## Coranor (8. Juli 2004)

Wie schon digiTAL sagt gehört alles oben rein. Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und Deinen Code verbessert:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
background-color: #000000;
*scrollbar-base-color:#000000; 
scrollbar-3dlight-color:#000000; 
scrollbar-arrow-color:#ff0000; 
scrollbar-darkshadow-color:#000000; 
scrollbar-face-color:#000000; 
scrollbar-highlight-color:#000000; 
scrollbar-shadow-color:#000000; 
scrollbar-track-color:#000000; *
}
-->
</style></head>

<body>
<p><img src="../Bilder/Bilder/Amy%20Lee%205.jpg" width="112" height="98"></p>
<p><img src="../Bilder/Tribals/welcome.jpg" width="127" height="36"></p>
<p><img src="../Bilder/Tribals/about%20me.jpg" width="127" height="36"></p>
<p><img src="../Bilder/Tribals/friends.jpg" width="127" height="36"></p>
<p> </p>
</body>
</html>

Noch ein Tipp, lerne ein klein wenig HTML, CSS und was noch dazugehört, am besten hier:

http://de.selfhtml.org/


----------



## J-Me (8. Juli 2004)

okay ich habs nun genauso gemacht wie ihr mir beschrieben habt, trotzdem funktioniert es nicht *heul*
óch man ist echt ein hoffnungsloser fall....


----------



## Coranor (8. Juli 2004)

Also wenn es so nicht funktioniert, hast Du mal die Möglichkeit das ins Internet zu stellen? Ansonsten schick mir mal die Datei per Mail.


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Juli 2004)

Das hatten wir doch erst vor kurzem....entferne die DOCTYPE-Angabe(1.Zeile) aus deiner Seite.


Übrigens liest sich HTML-Code hier im Board weitaus besser, wenn man in in [ code ]-Tags packt


----------



## chrisbergr (9. Juli 2004)

Echt, wegen dem DOCTYPE funktioniert das nciht? Komisch. ICh hätte jetzt auch noch darauf getippt, dass er einen ganz alten IE hat wo das auch noch nicht ging, <5 glaube ich...


----------



## Cage_TwoK (9. Juli 2004)

Das ist ja hammer, nun klappt es tatsächlich, great THX


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Juli 2004)

Es hilft halt manchmal doch, die Suche zu benutzen..der passende Thread ist grad mal 5 Tage alt.

Bis dahin wusst ich das allerdings auch nicht...das Problem scheint übrigens nur im IE6 aufzutreten...IE5.5 machts auch mit dem DOCTYPE.


----------

